# Modern geo steel hardtail



## Abunchahicks (Mar 12, 2019)

I want to build a new hardtail and looking for a steel frame modern geo but not super aggressive and not pure XC. 130/140 fork, 65-66° HA , 490ish reach and steep SA. What’s available out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow snakes (Sep 13, 2021)

Honzo ST, Chromag Surface, Stanton of some flavor, SolarisMax, Sonder might have something?


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

On One Big Dog.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I think @vikb’s been down this road.
Maybe he’ll chime in with a dose of his usual solid advice.
=sParty


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

Esker Japhy. Ragley should have a few also.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

Neuhaus Solstice 29?


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

Vassago VerHauen


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Check this guy out on YouTube.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwDvZTTIQ6Qz-xfZ-QXXuSw



Even if you do not agree with what he has to say about his likes and dislikes, it will give you a pretty good idea of what is out there for modern geometry steel HTs.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Abunchahicks said:


> I want to build a new hardtail and looking for a steel frame modern geo but not super aggressive and not pure XC. 130/140 fork, 65-66° HA , 490ish reach and steep SA. What’s available out there?


What's your budget and what do you consider to be a steep STA? Also 490mm Reach isn't very specific without a Stack number as Reach gets defined by the Stack to a large degree. How about CS and BB Drop as that will narrow down the options further.


----------



## Abunchahicks (Mar 12, 2019)

snow snakes said:


> Honzo ST, Chromag Surface, Stanton of some flavor, SolarisMax, Sonder might have something?


The Chromag Surface Voyager is pretty much what I want, but it’s titanium price for some reason?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abunchahicks (Mar 12, 2019)

vikb said:


> What's your budget and what do you consider to be a steep STA? Also 490mm Reach isn't very specific without a Stack number as Reach gets defined by the Stack to a large degree. How about CS and BB Drop as that will narrow down the options further.


With a 140 mm fork I’d like around 650 stack. STA 77°. I’d like the shortest chain stay possible that will fit a 2.6” tire. I’m not sure on BB drop, nothing super low. I understand there’s compromises without going custom, and that’s an option depending on price. Probably very top of budget is $1200 for a frame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

Abunchahicks said:


> The Chromag Surface Voyager is pretty much what I want, but it’s titanium price for some reason?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was excited about the Surface Voyager until I saw the price. I could go full custom with nicer tubing for not much more.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Have you looked at the Stanton Swtich9er or Pipedream Sirius with riser bars?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Abunchahicks said:


> The Chromag Surface Voyager is pretty much what I want, but it’s titanium price for some reason?


They are built by a custom builder in Canada. So you are paying almost custom bike prices.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Abunchahicks said:


> I understand there’s compromises without going custom, and that’s an option depending on price.


You can get a custom Marino for your budget.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Funoutside said:


> Have you looked at the Stanton Swtich9er or Pipedream Sirius with riser bars?


Ya of the bikes I know I'd suggest the Sirius.

Sliders for short CS
It will fit a Maxxis 2.6" tire with the sliders most of the way forward, but not quite slammed
Will take a 100mm - 130mm fork
Steep STA with a short fork
Longer has a 485mm Reach with a low Stack so it's long bike
As FunOutside notes you can get the bars up where you need them with a few spacers and a riser bar
Pipedream is taking pre-orders which means stock is inbound and you can actually get one soon
When you are comparing geo charts just keep in mind the Sirius numbers are at 25% sag on a 100mm fork.

If you can go to a 140mm fork I'd suggest the Chromag Rootdown. It's about 40% the cost of the Voyager. With the 140mm fork you'll get close to the HTA and STA you want. Short CS [check with Chromag to be sure about how big a tire it fits] I helped a buddy get a Rootdown and he loves it for more chill trail riding with fast rolling tires.


----------



## #/er (Apr 4, 2021)

You could buy this now - $3500 complete
Numbers are in your range (65.5-66 head angle depending on sag; 140 fork; 2.6 tire with sliders full forward at 425mm; nose of saddle straight up from bb so 75-76 effective depending on sag again).


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Canfield Nimble 9...

Seems to check all your boxes and rides like a dream.


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

.....another thumbs up for the Canfield Nimble 9 as a good option to consider alongside all of the other nice options mentioned in this thread. I run mine with a 140 mm Pike.


----------



## Abunchahicks (Mar 12, 2019)

Doug_J said:


> Canfield Nimble 9...
> 
> Seems to check all your boxes and rides like a dream.


Why didn’t I think of the Nimble 9? I could run it at 140 with an angle set and it would probably be about perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Abunchahicks said:


> Why didn’t I think of the Nimble 9? I could run it at 140 with an angle set and it would probably be about perfect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why the angle set? The engineers probably know better.


----------



## Abunchahicks (Mar 12, 2019)

GKelley said:


> Why the angle set? The engineers probably know better.


Because it’s HA 66° is based on a 150 fork and it’s going to be even steeper with a 140. I would prefer 65° at the steepest. I would most definitely be willing to try it before slapping on an angle set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abunchahicks (Mar 12, 2019)

The more I read the more I think I want the Pipedream Sirius S5.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Abunchahicks said:


> The more I read the more I think I want the Pipedream Sirius S5.


I have been tempted to buy a 2nd Sirius so I have a geared and SS rig to grab. Very fun. Very capable bike. 🤓


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Abunchahicks said:


> Why didn’t I think of the Nimble 9? I could run it at 140 with an angle set and it would probably be about perfect.


I'd be interested to see what that does to the seat tube angle. it's already quite steep, and lowering the fork would make it steeper. could be an advantage or a liability, depending on preferences.


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

mack_turtle said:


> I'd be interested to see what that does to the seat tube angle. it's already quite steep, and lowering the fork would make it steeper. could be an advantage or a liability, depending on preferences.


I have a nimble 9 and I put a rigid 510mm a2c fork adn 27.5+ tires on it. It was super fun when standing and mashing around, but longer rides were not fun. Pedaling position was uncomfortable. I didn't want to give up on the rigid set up so I got a 29'' front wheel and a 29x3 tire. That slackened the seat post and head angle more than I thought it would. It is more comfortable for pedaling around. I am thinking a 9point8 offset dropper and some riser bars will make it perfect.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I couldn't ride the stock N9 STA let alone making it steeper. 77 deg unsagged will be crazy steep once that fork compresses. I've read about more than one N9 owner having issues with the pedaling position. If your only riding mission is winch and plummet I can see it working though.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

my local shop has had a med N9 in and a local rider just built it up w a 160... he's an "old school' kinda bike guy but said he giggled like a school girl on his shakedown ride. The frame itself was a beauty and if he hadn't bought it - it might be in my garage... seems to check your criteria as others have stated and not nearly as spendy as some others out there. Plus - Canfield - great Customer service and right in Colorado!!


----------



## Abunchahicks (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I’ve pre ordered the Pipedream Sirius S5. I hope to set it up at 120mm front as designed, but am willing to jump up to 130-140 if it’s just too low. Now for the next question, what fork? I’m a big guy and would prefer at least 35mm stanchions. So for 120-130 I’m looking at a Pike? I can’t find any info on running a pike at 120mm. I’m really hoping Manitou releases a new Mattoc with Mezzer tech. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

Abunchahicks said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions. I’ve pre ordered the Pipedream Sirius S5. I hope to set it up at 120mm front as designed, but am willing to jump up to 130-140 if it’s just too low. Now for the next question, what fork? I’m a big guy and would prefer at least 35mm stanchions. So for 120-130 I’m looking at a Pike? I can’t find any info on running a pike at 120mm. I’m really hoping Manitou releases a new Mattoc with Mezzer tech.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


130mm fox 36 or Lyrik. They aren’t available in this set up can can be built. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

Canfield Nimble 9 showing up today! Have a Helm 160mm fork waiting on it!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I put a Bomber Z1 on my new hardtail. I have a Pike on another hardtail. At 190lbs out of the shower and riding both forks I wouldn't buy another Pike for trail shredding. It works, but the stiffer chassis of the Z1 feels nicer and I am not a weight weenie.


----------

